# Morning, Matinee, or Evening Concerts?



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

In the pre-COVID world (that seems so long ago) and presumably in a post-COVID world, when attending a live concert did you prefer to attend morning, matinee, or evening concerts?

I realize matinee would also encompass morning, but I wanted to also include an option for morning concerts specifically.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I prefer evening, so it's a night out. This is a good poll!


----------



## julide (Jul 24, 2020)

I can't stand orchestral music during anything but evening............... i prefer chamber music in the morning


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

In my life experience affordability has sometimes been an issue. As a teen I could get a whole series of Sunday matinee tickets for a reasonable price, usually conducted by the assistant conductor of my city's orchestra. Later, when at conservatory there were $5 "rush" tickets sold at the last minute for students. But my preference would definitely be for evening concerts all else being equal.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

There are times that come evening I'm pooped out and just no longer want to go to an evening event - past my bedtime! Concerts on Sunday around 3 PM are ideal. Some places now have concerts beginning as late as 8 pm - way too late for me.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I enjoy matinee or evening concerts, but I've come to believe that matinees are ideal. You can enjoy the concert and then take a leisurely dinner afterward.

If you want to do a dinner before an evening concert you have to worry about keeping to a schedule, which adds stress and detracts from the dining experience.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Don't care really, depends on what is played.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

For me only operas have to be in the evening, everything else I am indifferent. But I tend to like daytime Matinees just a bit more specially symphonic works.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Matinees would be ideal for me. I go to bed early. As SuperTonic said, dinner afterwards is much easier, and there isn't the rush after the concert to get home and get to bed in time to get up with the sun. Concerts being held in the evening are the main reason I don't go to concerts anymore.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Even for a self-avowed introvert like myself who is basically a wall-flower and prefers to stay home much of the time; even *I*, in the days of COVID and this year-long lock-down, am aching to get outside and with people, again. I would love to go to a concert, or a sporting event, or a movie, or a normal church service, or a normal visit with family and friends where we can unmask and eat together and not have to worry about infecting each other; I'd be willing to do any of those *anytime*, *anywhere*, if I could even remember what my life was like pre-COVID. If I could snap my fingers and get rid of COVID in that moment I'd go see a concert at 3 AM the next day!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Most of the concerts we do go to are in evening with a few matinee concerts. Do prefer matinee, especially in winter when it's dark and cold


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Unless it's a longer piece, opera starts at 11AM or 7PM here (Hungarian State Opera). I rarely go nowadays.

Concerts start at 7:30PM in Müpa & Liszt Academy, I buy individual tickets to Hungarian RSO & Hungarian National PO concerts. BFO concerts start at 3:30PM or 7:45PM in the same halls, I have Reiner B season pass for this season.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I think evening concerts feel more like a fun night out and more of an event, but it doesn't matter too much to me. I've never been to a morning concert, it would actually be really nice to grab some coffee, enjoy some nice music, then get on with your day.


----------



## BeatriceB (May 3, 2021)

My boyfriend and I prefer evening concerts, it's quite romantic, too.


----------

